# Help...scared of termites swarm?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Google termite identification and look at the pictures.

You may be lucky this time and it was just swarmers. There flying toward your house not coming from it is a good sign in this case.

In the spring the phones ring off the hook at an extermiators office.

99% of the time you'll never even know you have termites until it's to late.
Depending on the species some come from under ground and can crawl up through the cracks and space between the brick and the sheathing, make tunnels in the voids in the block, or just make tunnels around any fountation plates.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Termites are your worst ememy!!!

It's not the termites you can see that are the problem!

Look for dirt tunnels on the foundation and inside the crawl space.

When getting a company to treat the house, make sure they have a repir and replace policy, and not just a retreat policy.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Shop around for an exterminator. I often found the independents to be as good and much cheaper than the nationals. They were not so insistent on signing me up for monthly plans either although I usually had them schedule regular service of some interval.

A lot of household insectisides are of marginal effectiveness and you cannot get those that are without a license. I figure exterminators saved me money in the long run. Those cans of Raid add up in a hurry. And an exterminator is a lot cheaper than having to restore part of your house because of termite, carpenter ant or whatever damage.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Spraying the few swarmers will do nothing. 
If Termites are found it needs to be treated so it kills the queen. Once she gone the colonys done for.
I would never use Terminx or Orkin.
As mentioned stick with a local company.
If you want to know why please feel free to PM me.


----------

